# Boat name and lettering



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I've had a new (to me) boat for over a year and have finally settled on a name . What do you think ?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Excellent play on words...*

OLS.

Maybe someday I'll be lucky enough to join you on that Reel Nauti gal of yours!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Gnatman said:


> OLS.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll be lucky enough to join you on that Reel Nauti gal of yours!


 If you can get down this way I fish alot . Boat will be getting wet come hell or high water this weekend !  As of right now I'm going by myself . If you would like to HO , LET ME KNOW !


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Well done, super cool name.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Old Lady wouldn't go for this :*








Iwas thinking of IN DEEP too , but no way


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*This one got the axe as well*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I like the name and the style graphics. Heck my boat was in the water over 3 yrs before I found a name I name I liked.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

my friend corey has a wicked 23 CC named "Reel Naughty" it catches alot of fish. 

I personally like a boat name that is not such an "obvious" or cliche type of play on words, or one that is just a straight forwad name (including feminine names ie: jil carrie is a great boat name, i had a sailboat back when that was kristy lee, who is now my wife). 

for example my 16 footer is "Cross 'eyed" since i fish for walleyes most can figure it out if they chase the 'eyes too. i consider this to be a decent play on words, maybe others don't. 

when i bought my 21 footer it had the name "Salmon Express" already painted beautifully on the transom. this is what i would call a straight forward name, no play on words just a name for the game. i am thinking about changing it to " Cross 'eyed...Again" but have not made up my mind. another not-so obvious play on words. 

so here is one that you may not have thought of:

In Reel Deep

if you are a troller: (the) draggin' wagon

based on your username:

chasin' stripes
striper swiper
(ol') sideliner 
out for lunch, i actually like that one really well!

good luck with whatever you choose, you have some nice graphics ideas. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Striper swiper you see everywhere but chasn stripes ? I don't know . Ya reall y got me thinking . MMMMM ?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Or you could go with*

Chasn Stripper's


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

old linesides said:


> Striper swiper you see everywhere but chasn stripes ? I don't know . Ya reall y got me thinking . MMMMM ?


I LIKE IT!


----------

